# CSV or rescind for Student permit?



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hello any luck as yet from VFS. Submitted my application for CSV in 2019 from Zimbabwe and no response yet. However also applied for a part time post grad qualification. Can I add this onto my CSV application...maybe for urgency as program Covid notwithstanding scheduled for early 2021. Dont want to have to apply for a student visa. Any help with how to go about this would be much appreciated.


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Maybe useful contacts where i can get assistance?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

dinema84 said:


> Hello any luck as yet from VFS. Submitted my application for CSV in 2019 from Zimbabwe and no response yet. However also applied for a part time post grad qualification. Can I add this onto my CSV application...maybe for urgency as program Covid notwithstanding scheduled for early 2021. Dont want to have to apply for a student visa. Any help with how to go about this would be much appreciated.


There's nothing you can do but wait. Pre-covid, CSV applications were already taking about a year to process when applying through VFS in Zimbabwe. Once you get your CSV you will be able register for part-time studies using it. FYI you also ordinarily can't get a study visa for part-time studies


----------

